# Stanley Bailey "Made in England" since when??



## greyhall (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi. I was surfing the net trying to find out how long Stanley has been making planes in England. Does anyone know?

I recently saw a nice Bailey 5-1/2 with the ribs or cross pieces on the tail that was made in England and was wondering how old it might be. Any ideas??

Thank you!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Stanley got into the English market in 1937 when they bought out JA Chapman (Sheffield). But the ribs are a more modern "improvement". I thought there was a type study on the net somewhere that said when they were introduced.


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

I just picked up a #5 that was made in England. Very nice and hefty. Sure as heck can't beat that price either.


----------

